# Wood Cost???



## Indy11 (Feb 18, 2014)

I have some very old wood- 1270y/o +/- 130 years per carbon dating. This wood was found in a gravel pit back in the 1950's. My dad came to it while running a small trinket/antique shop. If I were to trade some of this extinct wood, how can I value what it is worth? I looked at the value calc, but I think this is something totally off the charts. Thanks!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2014)

It like all things is worth what someone will pay for it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Feb 18, 2014)

It would depend on the type of wood... Not all wood is more valuable just because it's old. If it's figured or funky, it's probably worth more than plain grain stuff. Got any idea what it is? Pics?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2014)

Can you give some details about the carbon dating? like Doc says that doesn't necessarily make it more valuable but I am curious who had it carbon dated, and who did the dating. Also, you say you "looked at the value calc" what is that? Do you mean a lumber calculator? 

Finally, and this is just the way I approach trades, I never formally place a monetary value on what I have or what the other person has. If they have something I want i will make an offer of something I have and work from there. I have had a small number of members tell me they wanted to trade based on dollar value and I always just politely pass. I'd rather barter in the truest sense of the word that try to make "even swaps" based on perceived values" but that's just my bartering philosophy - it doesn't mean it's right or the best way. 

Let's see that wood!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Indy11 (Feb 18, 2014)

Well I agree that bartering is what this is about, but also you have a basic idea of what you'd like for your trade. It is an extinct form of Oak. The head of the Indiana DNR gave me that info. The Carbon dating was run by the previous owner and was done it in 1978 by *Harold W. Krueger owner of Krueger Labs *Cambridge MA


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info Eric - it's an interesting piece. Are you going to show it to us?

Also regarding this just for clarification . . .


Indy11 said:


> but also you have a basic idea of what you'd like for your trade.



No, as I said I don't trade that way. As I described if I see something I like I will throw wood or money at it to get it. Not very smart but that's just me. I have been know to send $500 worth of FBE to Hilo Hawaii for one small flat rate box of exhibition grade curly koa. In fact I started WB thinking I would be able to gain access to more of it without having to do that. Little did I know . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indy11 (Feb 18, 2014)

Clear as to the way you trade, I miss read what you said or read into what I thought you meant.... I have a turkey call made out of it see if I can post it-

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indy11 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'll take a photo of the board tomorrow


----------



## Molokai (Feb 19, 2014)

Old wood with carbon dating paper is always worth more than just old wood.


----------



## Indy11 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ran out of time today yikes! Moving my workshop to third car garage space so i am gaining room. 

Friday before I get it up....


----------

